# Nulo dogfood?



## DDBsR4Me

Anyone heard of it or fed it? Nulo.com

Went to a pet expo today and got a couple samples of their Balance and Endurance formulas. The Balance formula isn't grain free but the Endurance is. My pet food store has apparently just begun to carry this brand. 

I haven't looked at all the formulas very closely yet, but the Endurance doesn't look bad. 

I'd never heard of it before today.



ETA : I just wanted to add that I put some of the Endurance in the empty side of his double feeder with his dinner of Orijen 6 Fish/Fromm Tunalini mix with salmon oil in the other side and he scarfed down the Endurance before even touching his dinner. He did the same with a little bit of the Balance I gave him too. I'd say he gives both formulas 2 paws up!


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Some of those look really good! I wonder where it's made, etc.


----------



## DDBsR4Me

I was wondering the same thing...I checked on their website and it says it is made in Texas, but I don't know if they own their own plant or have someone else make it for them. I wish I had thought to ask the guy, but I was with my aunt and she was wanting to leave.


----------



## BeagleCountry

When looking for reviews I came across the site below which states: 
"Manufacturer: Nulo, an Austin, Texas-based company. Foods are manufactured in three USDA-inspected, certified food commercial production kitchens; two are located in the Midwest US, one in eastern Canada."
Nulo Natural Pet Food Review | DogTipper.com
The Nulo site states:
"Our foods are produced in USDA, FDA, and AAFCO approved facilities and our dry food kitchen receives an annual inspection by the American Institute of Baking (AIB) and has consistently received "Superior" ratings."

Anyone know which Midwest manufacturer meets those criteria?

I attempted to send an email using their [email protected] address as noted on their Contact Us page. It bounced.
Anyone else want to try it?

Some questions about Nulo Endurance:
Is a Nutritional Analysis available?
What is the amount of Ash?
Where are the salmon, turkey and herring sourced?
Is the product ethoxyquin free?
Are there GMO ingredients?
Which ingredients are imported?
What is the country of origin for imported ingredients?
Specifically what company manufacturers the Endurance formula for Nulo?

Their contact telephone number is not toll free.

I think it is overpriced for a relatively new product. Although I'm a put it in a brown bag, slap a couple of labels on it kind of person the bag is pretty.
Nulo Dry Dog Food - Free Shipping at Chewy.com


----------



## DDBsR4Me

I tried to email them through my yahoo account and it came back too, I sent one through my aol account and it seems to have went through...but I'm going to try to call them on Monday. 

I wish I'd had more time to talk to the rep. Maybe I should go back to the expo tomorrow, though there's no guarantee he'd know the answers - though as a rep he should.

ETA : I just sent them a message via their facebook page....we'll see if I get a response.


----------



## Losech

I thought I recognized your username on the Working Mastiff forum! I posted my reply there, but it wasn't very long.


----------



## DDBsR4Me

Lol yup I'm a member here too! Figure if anyone had heard of it, it would be over here


----------



## DDBsR4Me

I just called their number and left a message. 

I haven't heard back from the email I sent or the message I sent via FB.


----------



## DDBsR4Me

I was finally able to speak to their customer service rep today. She was able to answer some of my questions and will have to get back to me with others. 




BeagleCountry said:


> Some questions about Nulo Endurance:
> Is a Nutritional Analysis available? *She said she will have to get back to me on this. She will try to get it to me tomorrow or the next day at the latest*
> What is the amount of Ash? *Same as above ^*
> Where are the salmon, turkey and herring sourced? *She said the only ingredients sourced from other countries are the fish (Canada). They get their lamb in the other formulas from New Zealand*
> Is the product ethoxyquin free? * Yes, their products are ethoyquin free*
> Are there GMO ingredients?*No they do not use any GMO ingredients*
> Which ingredients are imported? *Their fish and lamb*
> What is the country of origin for imported ingredients? *Canada (fish) and New Zealand (lamb)*
> Specifically what company manufacturers the Endurance formula for Nulo? * She wouldn't or couldn't say. She could only say that it is made in KS, I did ask if it was produced at any plant that makes Diamond foods and she said that it was not.*


----------



## SmoothWire

I think I would pick Dr. Tim's, Annamaet Ultra, Precise Endurance or Eukanuba Premium over that food. I see nothing on the website that tells me the company has any real experience with performance dogs. It is also available at Whole Foods, which tells me they are just out to make money.

If you need a food for performance reasons, pick one that is actually used and tested. The food online is $2.40lb and has 86% protein from animal sources. Dr. Tim's Pursuit is a bit over 90% and Momentum is 95% and they are both substantially less money. Annamaet Ultra is 90% protein from animal sources and costs about $1lb less.

Annamaet Ultra is probably the easiest to get at a retail store, Dr. Tim's best value on-line.

The plant is probably CJ Foods and it is a good plant, explains why the lamb is from NZ because it is EU Certified.


----------



## Herzo

SmoothWire said:


> I think I would pick Dr. Tim's, Annamaet Ultra, Precise Endurance or Eukanuba Premium over that food. I see nothing on the website that tells me the company has any real experience with performance dogs. It is also available at Whole Foods, which tells me they are just out to make money.
> 
> If you need a food for performance reasons, pick one that is actually used and tested. The food online is $2.40lb and has 86% protein from animal sources. Dr. Tim's Pursuit is a bit over 90% and Momentum is 95% and they are both substantially less money. Annamaet Ultra is 90% protein from animal sources and costs about $1lb less.
> 
> Annamaet Ultra is probably the easiest to get at a retail store, Dr. Tim's best value on-line.
> 
> The plant is probably CJ Foods and it is a good plant, explains why the lamb is from NZ because it is EU Certified.


Hi what took you so long..........I kind of missed you


----------



## kathylcsw

Herzo said:


> Hi what took you so long..........I kind of missed you


I was thinking the same thing.


----------

